# 20% Off Smokey Barn 11th & 12th Jan



## Chris_on_caffeine (Jul 21, 2012)

As per the title, 2 days to get your next order in and receive 20% off all products using the code: happynewyear

To use the code, click 'view all' in the shopping basket.

To be included in other/regular offers, subscribe to the mailing list (bottom of each smokey barn web page).

Cheers! Chris


----------



## marcuswar (Aug 19, 2013)

Just tried ordering some beans but the after applying the code its says - The coupon code "happynewyear" is not valid ?


----------



## marcuswar (Aug 19, 2013)

Oops.. my fault, I hadn't created an account.

Once I created an account and logged in I could apply it no trouble.

Ordered 3 bags of whole beans ;

* Colombia Suarez

* Malawi Geisha

* Rwanda Nkora (Micro-lot)

... and the 20% discount virtually covered all the postage costs.

Thanks smokeybarn


----------



## Wobin19 (Mar 19, 2013)

Likewise, just placed almost same order as marcuswar except not the Rwandan. Looking forward to these and thanks for the code


----------



## AussieEx (Jul 10, 2013)

Is it possible to pick up some beans in person? An internet order from Norwich to Norwich seems a bit daft, but more to the point, I'm about to run out of beans!


----------



## aaronb (Nov 16, 2012)

AussieExpat said:


> Is it possible to pick up some beans in person? An internet order from Norwich to Norwich seems a bit daft, but more to the point, I'm about to run out of beans!


The roastery does have a little cafe attached to it, I try and pop in when I'm that way for a coffee.


----------



## Chris_on_caffeine (Jul 21, 2012)

marcuswar said:


> Oops.. my fault, I hadn't created an account.


Yup, I've now changed it so that guest users can also use it.

Hope you enjoy!


----------



## Chris_on_caffeine (Jul 21, 2012)

AussieExpat said:


> Is it possible to pick up some beans in person? An internet order from Norwich to Norwich seems a bit daft, but more to the point, I'm about to run out of beans!


Yes Smokey Barn is open weekdays, usually 9-3.


----------

